# MY09 - MY10 - MY11



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

My name is André and im from Sweden,
Im about to sell my 996TT FS490 (mapped by Fearnsports) and looking to buy a GT-R.

I have a few questions if you would be so kind to help me awnser.

1) Whats the difference on the MY09 - MY10 - MY11 models ?
Please be very specific, since there is a big jump between the models in price.

2) Should i have the car tested and looked at by a Nissan High Performance dealer ?

3) Anything i should look for myself when buying the car ?

Check out my old cars here:
Garaget | Ulrik

Supra T78 (550 hp)
Corvette C6 06 (510 hp)

Have anyone of you helped out with this 800hp car ?
Garaget | Nissan GT-R (2009)

Thanks

// André


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Look at the middlehurst website; it has all the model iterations

R35 GT-R


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Look at the middlehurst website; it has all the model iterations
> 
> R35 GT-R


Thanks alot

Anything elles ? 
Or did they cover it all ?

KEY POINTS DURING THE GT-R LIFECYCLE TO DATE INCLUDE:
Spring 2008 - Japanese Domestic Market (JDM) launch specification upgraded to U.S Market launch specification
Modified spring rate by 0.1 kg/mm
Stiffer engine mounts and an uprated transaxle mount

Winter 2008 - U.S Market launch specification to EU Market (non Sat Nav) launch specification
Power increase from 480 to 485 PS
Revised Spring and Damper rates
Revised (darker) wheel colours
New Metallic White (in place of solid white)
Fuel tank capacity increased from 71 to 73.8 litres

Summer 2009 – EU Market Launch (non Sat Nav) to Sat Nav
Introduction of Satellite Navigation
Improved screen resolution
DVD Player
USB Port
Bluetooth Audio Streaming
Revised lettering on Brake Calipers – Brembo to Nissan (no change in technical design)
Reversing Buzzer

Winter 2009 – EU Market (Sat Nav) to MY10 EU Market
'Base' Grade removed from EU Market
Second NACA duct in rear diffuser
Revised ABS Characteristics for improved rear brake bias
Revised rear brake spigot shape and pad chamfer
Improved front transmission mount rigidity
Revised front spring rate and damper
Revised rear transfer link bushing
Increased water pipe diameter for transmission oil cooler
Revised Transmission Control Unit
Revised auto shift schedule – 6th > 5th and 4th > 3rd to 2nd
Increased Battery Capacity

Spring 2010
Introduction of SpecV variant to European Market
Winter 2010 – EU Market MY10 to MY11
Power increased to 530 PS @ 6,400 rpm from 485 PS @ 6,400 (+9 %)
Torque increased to 612 Nm @ 3,200 – 6,000 rpm from 588 Nm @ 3,200 – 5,200 rpm (+4 %)
Coefficient of drag (cd) improved to 0.26
Downforce increased by up to +10%
Front brake disc diameter increased by +10 mm to 390 mm
Reintroduction of full R-mode acceleration system
Revised front torque distribution
Carbon Composite Strut in the engine bay
Front suspension – revised dampers, stabiliser bar ratio and caster angle
Rear suspension – revised suspension geometry (toe and roll centre height)
New Wheel design – stiffer and lighter
Tyre design – new tyre structure and compound
New seat stitching and padding (both grades) with exclusive Black Edition Interior Recaro design
Carbon finish around centre console HVAC and audio dials
Darker trim around door handles and gearshift
Pull-strap in boot lid
New engine cover colour in red
Magnesium Paddle Shifts
Wider opening for front air intake and front nose section
Revised front spoiler with additional aerodynamic canards
LED daytime running lights at the front
LED rear foglight and revised rear grille
New exterior colours
Revised carbon rear diffuser
Additional outlets in the lower rear bumper section
Larger exhaust tip diameter


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

what an awesome link. pretty in-depth. thanks!


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

in summary from my09 European to my10 inclusive no real change (unless you buy your car for Sat Nav) and non re underlying performance, change to my09/10 to my11 uprated power through tweaks to ecu and number other set-up changes (albeit underlying car and most of hardware remain fundamentally the same)


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone? 

The 2009 is £ 10.000 cheaper then the 2010 in Germany.
Is it worth puting down that much more for a 2010 then a 09 ?

How about the LC, is it the same RPM on 09 and 10 ?

Thanks


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Ulrik said:


> Anyone?
> 
> The 2009 is £ 10.000 cheaper then the 2010 in Germany.
> Is it worth puting down that much more for a 2010 then a 09 ?
> ...


LC is the same... and pointless

2009 non-nav vs 2010; you'd be missing nav and ipod
2009 nav vs 2010; go 09, if it is £10,000 less


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> LC is the same... and pointless
> 
> 2009 non-nav vs 2010; you'd be missing nav and ipod
> 2009 nav vs 2010; go 09, if it is £10,000 less


On the 2009
Can i stream music from my iphone with bluetooth to the speakers ?
Or do i need to buy a "ipod" connection cable for the 2009 ?

Thanks


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

uke:


Ulrik said:


> On the 2009
> Can i stream music from my iphone with bluetooth to the speakers ?
> Or do i need to buy a "ipod" connection cable for the 2009 ?
> 
> Thanks


you can't do either on a non-nav 09; you'll need an itrip or similar fm modulator


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> uke:
> 
> you can't do either on a non-nav 09; you'll need an itrip or similar fm modulator


Think I can stream on my 59 plate nav car? I will have a try later, to be honest I just plug it into the usb in the glove, charges as well then.

Dave.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You can stream if you want.

There are benefits to streaming over plugging the ipod in, but there are downsides too.

I use bluetooth streaming over A2DP because I use Cameralert on the iphone to provide warning of mobile speed cameras.

A2DP outputs any audio, not just music over the connection, so while I might lose ipod control, and display of the song name and graphics, I do get to hear audible warnings of speed cameras and text messages, and I can still change the track (forward and backwards only) from the steering wheel and the centre console.

If I am desperate to use the ipod, then I simply switch inputs.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I wrote up a buyers guide for the US. Mostly US related items. Here our years are out of wack to the EU cars. ie a 2008 calender year is called a 2009. The current MY2011 EU is a 2012 US car. 

Used Nissan GT-R Buyers Guide - 2009 - 2012 | 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------

